# BLUE Toilet Waters, Colognes, Scents, Pungents and Perfume Bottles



## Mayhem (Jun 9, 2018)

I finally got around to taking some pictures. Here is a collection of 19th Century Toilet Waters, Colognes, Scents, Pungents and Perfume Bottles in BLUE. These are from my partners collection.

Enjoy...
​


----------



## sandchip (Jun 12, 2018)

Very nice display, although it does give me the blues.


----------

